# retroverted uterus



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

I had my HSG on Thursday and luckily my tubes are clear. The radiographer told me that i have an 'upside down womb' and that she has heard of it but doesn't know much about it. Obviously I was really distraught at the though that my womb is completely upside down and would have to wait until September to get the results in full from my gynae. 
Luckily though there is this little tool called 'GOOGLE' and it turns out that it is a retroverted uterus (tilted backwards).
I was wondering if anyone here has the same and what the effects are for you?
Thankyou


----------



## sunshine100 (Sep 12, 2006)

I have got one of these too! I think it is pretty common and while in the "olden" days they used to think it could cause fertility problems, these days the thinking is that it does not have any bearing on fertility whatsoever...
Hope that sets your mind at rest a bit till the appointment.. must be annoying to have to wait that long to find out what is going on!

love sunshine x


----------



## 1979Bea (Apr 11, 2008)

Hiya

I've got one of these two! Apparently it can help fertility (or so I've read) because uterus is tilted back (retroverted) the spermies don't have such an uphill swim (espec if led down) so you can lie on back afterwards and they've got an easier time of it! Makes sense really! 

Do either of you get slight pain in your uterus when pass lots of wind or have #2 (tmi I know, sorry)? I seem to get slight pain when this happens with me and was originally thinking endo stuck womb and bowell together or something but now I'm thinking if uterus is tilted back (towards bowell) then any bowell movement would be felt in uterus too!?! 

I have had a full-term baby (and 2 miscarriages) but the miscarriages have nothing to do with retroverted uterus and I had no probs at all. The first two pgs were conceived very quickly (BD twice each mth and caught after only 2 mths of TTC) but the 3rd one took 18 mths and I'm still TTC after the D&C in Jan and still nothing! But don't think its anything to do with retroverted uterus TBH, it's 'other' issues that I've got. 

Hope this puts your mind at rest. 

Take care
Bea x


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks both. You have really put my mind at ease and I'm hoping to speak to the doctor tomorrow to talk through my results.


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Helen

Just thought i'd let you know i have a retroverted uterus too and have been for loads of differnet check-ups, tests, etc and no-one has ever mentioned it being a problem with TTC.

George x


----------

